# Monitor umstecken schädlich?



## DeltaEx (25. Juni 2003)

meine Frage ist: Ich habe 2 PC also 2 Grafikarten, ist das umstecken wärend des Betrieb zwischen den PC schädlich??


----------



## Paule (25. Juni 2003)

willst du die grafikkarten umstecken , oder den monitor ? also , den monitor kann man glaube ich umstecken wann man will , zumindest hab ich davon noch nie was gehört ,dass es schädlich ist , ich mache es auch manchmal und hab nichts schlechtes dabei bemerkt....
grafikkarten umstecken sollte meines erachtens nicht so einfach im eingeschalteten zustand gehen und gemacht werden !!!!


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

Es dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren, weil die Monitor Switches ja im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes machen.


----------



## Budda (25. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Paule _
> willst du die grafikkarten umstecken , oder den monitor ?


wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  ließ doch mal die Thread-Topic ...


----------



## DeltaEx (25. Juni 2003)

aha ok dann daraus entnehmen das es nicht schädlich ist. Danke


----------

